# Rod ID Help Needed...



## neohornet (May 31, 2009)

While browsing through one of my local discount items stores, I came across this rod and all it had was the brand marking and the following marks as in the photo. Anybody know?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Star Rod... not sure of the rest.

Star Rods are very good quality, I think.

Jim


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

It's a Star Rod Delux rod, but without knowing the length and if it's conventional/spinning, I can't tell.

There is a Delux rod that may be similar at tackledirect.com. Star Rod DLX2040. It's a 6' medium power stand-up rod.


----------



## neohornet (May 31, 2009)

It appeared to be a spinning style rod, spinning rods have a large 1 1/2"+ diameter guide right after the reel correct? It had 6 guides and it was at least 7' or better. I'm 6' and was taller than me by more than a foot.



WAReilly said:


> It's a Star Rod Delux rod, but without knowing the length and if it's conventional/spinning, I can't tell.
> 
> There is a Delux rod that may be similar at tackledirect.com. Star Rod DLX2040. It's a 6' medium power stand-up rod.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

The Star Delux series is awesome. I used to have a 7' 15-30 lb. conventional Delux that I paired with an Abu 7000C3i & it was a KILLER setup for lighter bottom fishing offshore/inshore.


----------

